# TiVo Wireless USB Adapter on a PC



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

Due to rearrangement of hardware in my house, I no longer am using a TiVo USB adapter (AG0100). 

I'm wondering if this thing can be used on a PC. I tried plugging it in, found no drivers, either locally or on Windows Update. Not surprised by that, but I was curious if it's possible to use it as a wireless adapter for a PC.


----------



## pdonoghu (Mar 6, 2003)

As you found out, there are no drivers, so no, it won't work. The Tivo adapter is a special wireless adapter with additional circuitry to off load signal processing from the Tivo's anemic CPU. It will only work on a Tivo. You could sell it, and get one that will work with your PC.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Have a look around on sourceforge.net. Some one cooked up some drivers a while back and posted the code there. Never tried it personally.


----------



## mikewilkinson1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Nice idea for providing us information about sourceforge.net. Would you mind to let us know more about this? Thanks!


----------



## net114 (Dec 29, 2000)

mikewilkinson1 said:


> Nice idea for providing us information about sourceforge.net. Would you mind to let us know more about this? Thanks!


Just search that site or google it, if its there you'll find it.


----------



## ceyko (Jan 1, 2009)

So, I only have 2 posts and it won't let me post a link. If you google "sourceforge tivo driver" you'll see it.


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

ceyko said:


> So, I only have 2 posts and it won't let me post a link. If you google "sourceforge tivo driver" you'll see it.


http://sourceforge.net/projects/tivousbwifi/


----------



## pdonoghu (Mar 6, 2003)

From the sourceforge.net site:
"Currently, the linux device driver provides a non-encrypted link to the access point, supporting a core subset of the wireless extensions. The windows device driver only supports firmware download at this time. The device drivers have not yet been released."

I would take this to mean that you can get an unencrypted basic link with a Linux system and that there is no usable driver for a Windows PC. Since the last update is over 2 years old, I assume no one carried the project any further.


----------

